# AM Hardtail eines "bekannten" Youtubers



## Archie4Strings (19. Juli 2019)

Moin!
Ich bin vor einiger Zeit auf Youtube auf den Kanal von "Radde fährt Rad" gestoßen der heizt sehr ordentlich die Trails runter und das in Teilen auch mit einem Hardtail von Conway. 
So im Video sieht die Geometrie von dem Hardtail auch recht abfahrtslastig aus. Auf der HP von Conyway konnte ich jedoch nur XC/Marathon-Hardtails finden. Weiß von euch hier jemand mehr über abfahrtslastigere Hardtails, die Conway in den letzten Jahre gebaut hat?

Hier mal der youtube-Link:





Danke schon einmal!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Juli 2019)

https://lmgtfy.com/?q=conway+trail+hardtail&s=g 

oder









						CONWAY "WME MT 929" 29" 22-sp MOD.18
					

CONWAY "WME MT 929" 29" 22-sp MOD.18




					fahrradtopshop.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (19. Juli 2019)

Gab es als MT 627 (629), MT 827 (829) oder MT 927 (929).

Viele sind nicht mehr lieferbar. Einige Ausstattungen schon.
Rahmen hingegen sind durchaus noch einige lieferbar ...
Suchst Du ein ganz bestimmtes?

Ja, und diese MT waren wohl 2 Jahre im Programm.
Übrigens laufen die unter "We Make Enduro". 
Eben nicht nur die Fully mit denen WME bekannt wurde.


----------



## JSRacing (8. August 2019)

Ich bin auch auf dieses Bike aufmerksam geworden durch Youtube.
Die Rahmen sind doch gleich bei 627-827 und 927 oder?
Ich nehme mal an das es nur die Ausstattungskomponennten waren die sich änderten oder?

Grüße


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (8. August 2019)

Ja. Nur wenn halt eine 27,5" Gabel eingebaut ist paßt dann vorn womöglich eben kein 29".
Ich habe mir eins mit 3x9 (reicht mir) aufgebaut.
Statt Kurbel für Boostrahmen eine für "althergebracht". Da paßt dann gerade so eine mit 40 KB.


----------



## JSRacing (9. August 2019)

Ich muss nochmal kurz nachhaken, also die Rahmen sind immer gleich entweder 27,5+ oder eben 29 Zoll Räder reinstecken! oder gibt es auch 27,5 zoll Rahmen?

Grüße Julian


----------



## Seebl (9. August 2019)

So nebenbei: Trail-Hardtails, die kein bekannter YouTuber nutzt, funktionieren auch ganz vorzüglich. Aber es wird schon einen Grund haben, warum Conway sponsort...


----------



## Radde (8. September 2019)

Bisschen spät gesehen den Thread..



JSRacing schrieb:


> ...oder gibt es auch 27,5 zoll Rahmen?



Nope, von Werk aus gab es die nur 27,5+ und 29, habe allerdings normale 27,5er reingehauen mit der Folge, dass es tiefer liegt ...bergauf pedalieren macht manchmal komische Geräusche aber fährt sich abwärts etwas besser.



Seebl schrieb:


> Trail-Hardtails, die kein bekannter YouTuber nutzt, funktionieren auch ganz vorzüglich.


Dazu kann ich leider keine Angaben machen ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Archie4Strings (9. September 2019)

Seebl schrieb:


> So nebenbei: Trail-Hardtails, die kein bekannter YouTuber nutzt, funktionieren auch ganz vorzüglich. Aber es wird schon einen Grund haben, warum Conway sponsort...



Jupp, schon klar  Bin auch kein Radde-Fanboy, der alles kauft, was er in die Kamera hält 

Aber sein Kanal gefällt mir trotzdem und das Hardtail scheint recht genau dem zu entsprechen, was ich suche.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (9. September 2019)

Radde schrieb:


> ...bergauf pedalieren macht manchmal komische Geräusche aber fährt sich abwärts etwas besser.
> 
> ...


So'n Knarzen?
Weiches so ein klein wenig wie knarzende Sattelstütze klingt?
Nur eben nerviger ...


Archie4Strings schrieb:


> ... und das Hardtail scheint recht genau dem zu entsprechen, was ich suche.





Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> ...
> Viele sind nicht mehr lieferbar. Einige Ausstattungen schon.
> Rahmen hingegen sind durchaus noch einige lieferbar ...
> Suchst Du ein ganz bestimmtes?
> ....


----------



## Archie4Strings (10. September 2019)

Ich suche ein Hardtail welches weniger Cross-Country/Racing-mäßig gebaut ist und stattdessen deutlich abfahrtsorientierter. z. B. Commencal Meta HT, Nukeproof Scout, Orbea... oder eben auch Conway WME... gibt ja bei den deutschen Marken scheinbar nun auch ein wenig in der Richtung (Radon Cragger?) oder wie das heißt. Und bevor ich mich zu einem Kauf entscheide, möchte ich erst einmal das komplette Angebot kennen. Nicht dass ich 2 Monate später auf einmal ein Produkt sehe, wo ich denke: "Mist, hätte ich dass schon vorher gewusst!"...

Dank Dienstfahrrad-Option habe ich aber derzeit meine Preisgrenze ordentlich nach oben geschoben und tendiere ggf. zu einem Liteville oder dem Commencal Meta HT. Werde aber noch ein wenig abwarten, es haben noch nicht alle Marken ihre 2020er Modelle bekannt gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JSRacing (11. September 2019)

Schau mal bei Vitus das Modell Sentier. 
Das Baue ich gerade meiner Freundin auf. 

Das Orbea Laufey mit 29 Rädern ist glaub auch ganz gut, kommt allerdings die nächsten Wochen erst in die Läden.


----------



## Archie4Strings (12. September 2019)

Jau die beiden hatte ich auch schon auf dem Schirm.


----------



## Radde (13. September 2019)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> So'n Knarzen?



Ne, Pedal/Kurbel auf Stein/Wurzel


----------



## JSRacing (21. November 2019)

Also wir haben uns auch für das Conway entschieden, meine Freundin wollte es unbedingt mal testen und es gab zufällig eins gebraucht um die Ecke, Sie hat Ihr Vitus schon abgehakt. Ich muss aber auch selbst sagen Sie ist mit dem Conway Bergauf irgendwie etwas Flotter wobei die Geo zum Vitus fast gleich ist. ich habe auch noch einen Rahmen gefunden sogar in der gleichen Farbe in Holland in einem Shop ;-) den ich mir jetzt aufbaue.
Hänge noch ein paar Bilder an.

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich diese Kreuz Kabelhalter herbekommen?

Grüße Julian


----------

